# Hay to the Oil Spill



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Has anyone been contacted about shipping hay to the gulf coast for the oil spill cleanup ? Thursday afternoon a friend in the Fl panhandle was contacted,they wanted 1,000 tons in round rolls. He only has 240 tons on hand to sell. At 4pm yesterday I was contacted by a "rep for BP" asked for 1,000 tons, he offered $150.00 a ton. I don't have any hay yet this year. This sounds to good to be true, I am thinking SCAM !! Our bahia grass around here normaly sells for $30.00 per 4x5 1000lb roll. What do ya'll think ??

scrapiron


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

Interesting


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

I called a BP number I found at this site... Latest Oil Spill Info : NorthEscambia.com ...and talked to a local rep. They are going to track this down and see if this is true or false. I worry about a scam and thought we would run it down and see what BP says...figured they know more than we can speculate.

As we all know sometimes crisis leads to bad people taking advantage, which I hope is not the case, but figured it was better to contact someone and check. They stated they would get back with me.

Be safe in the fields and enjoy the Memorial Day weekend everyone.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

I got a call back from the BP folks. They provided the following number to report a possible scam.

The toll free number to call to report a scam 1-866-9-NO-SCAM

For Florida go to Florida Attorney General - Home Page.

They stated you can contact the Attorney General in your state to see if the offer is legitimate.

Also, to register as a consultant, contractor, vendor or submit information on alternative response technology, services products or suggestions, call BP at 281-366-5511

I did some searching and some local towns have purchased hay for the beach, so just be careful and if it sounds to good to be true, it probably is not legitimate. Check it out with the state AG is probably a good idea.

I know for me it is always a good thing to listen to that little "Magnum P.I." voice in my head. Take care out there.
.


----------



## scrapiron (Mar 10, 2010)

Doing a little research during our 1st thunderstorm of the summer. It seems that some indivuals are doing some speculating on hay that MIGHT be used on oil spill cleanup. They probably will not get much hay without cash when the hay is picked up at the farms. Most farmers around here will check on hay prices before they sell to these people.

scrapiron


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

If someone is speculating on the hay and says they will buy it at $xxx I would get something down on it otherwise you might pass up sales because you are sold out.It happens around here alot,some broker will say he will take the hay to be picked up later.And than if the price goes down they will hang you with the hay.If the price of hay goes up than they want it all plus some.


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

We were contacted about delivering 1000 tons of certified weed free straw/hay into the FL region yesterday. Supposed to be for a pipeline job. Supposed to be delivered in 3 different locations. Definitly had me wondering if it was oil related.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Production Acres said:


> We were contacted about delivering 1000 tons of certified weed free straw/hay into the FL region yesterday. Supposed to be for a pipeline job. Supposed to be delivered in 3 different locations. Definitly had me wondering if it was oil related.


This may be a dumb question, but why "certified weed free straw/hay" for a pipeline job? I probably do not understand something...maybe it is being used in wet lands and they do not want weed contamination or something. Anyway, thought I would ask. Sounds like a great contract. Lot of product there.


----------



## AMooreFCD (Jun 10, 2010)

Production Acres said:


> We were contacted about delivering 1000 tons of certified weed free straw/hay into the FL region yesterday. Supposed to be for a pipeline job. Supposed to be delivered in 3 different locations. Definitly had me wondering if it was oil related.


We have been trying to contact BP for two weeks via the (281)366-5511 number to register but still haven't had anyone call us back. Did they just contact you or did you have to call someone first? And would you know how I could get aahold of them now?


----------



## Production Acres (Jul 29, 2008)

A lot of contracts call for certified weed free - got one we are looking at right now going into the park service as they don't want to sow invasive weeds - makes sense.

We were called by an unkown person about supplying hay to the fl region. I don't think it has any substance, just some fly by nighter speculating on what he might do. We get a lot of calls similar to that. Guy wants to ship 5000 bales of hay to russia, etc. Some are legitimate, some are not.


----------



## geiselbreth (Feb 21, 2010)

had 3 pipeline go through central ms over lasy 4 years aloy of there hay was shipped in in big squares and was wheat straw also rember if u seel all to them and short yuor regular custermers might shoot youself in the foot but would go up on price about 2 to 5% anyway


----------



## kyfred (Dec 23, 2009)

6-13-10 US Farm Report on RFD-TV had a piece at the end of the show about rumers of using hay to clean up the oil in the Gulf of Mexico.The report had the utube vidio about cleaning oil in the water with hay. They told how it would be impossible to do. You can probably find it on their website at a later date. The reporter said they would post it but I could not find it today so far.


----------

